# feel like an idiot here



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

I was just writing down the supplies for the Chi Medical kit 
http://www.chihuahua-people.com/chi-chat/35703-chis-medical-supply-kit.html

Adhesive Tape Eye Wash Pepto -Bismal
Aspirin Buffered (ascriptin) Robitussin
Bandage Scissors 4 x 4 gauze pads Sharp Scissors
Benadryl (antihistamine) Rolled gauze Sterile Dressing
Betadine antiseptic Hydrogen Peroxide 3% Syringes 1cc & 5cc
Blood Stop powder Kaopectate Thermometer
Cotton Balls K-Y Jelly Triple Antibiotic Ointment
Cotton (Rolled) Mineral Oil Tweezers
Cotton swabs (Q-tips) Nutra Cal Vet Wrap
Dramamine Pedialite Worm Medicine
Ear cleaner Pet Tonic


And I havent heard of some of the stuff so I dont know what it is and I dont know where the Commas are supposed to be so Im Kinda sorta confused  Please help!!!!


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

Adrienne said:


> I was just writing down the supplies for the Chi Medical kit
> http://www.chihuahua-people.com/chi-chat/35703-chis-medical-supply-kit.html
> 
> Adhesive Tape
> ...


I Think I Separated It Right. I Need To Make An Emergency Kit Too.


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

thank you 
But what is Pet Tonic , Betadine antiseptic ,Dramamine ???


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I wouldnt use flea spray. You can use dawn dish detergent and it is just as effective. Some of those flea sprays are seriously dangerous. I am going to remove that from the list ;-)


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

Flea sprays are defiantly yuck I wont use them either


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I am assuming pet tonic is maybe "Rescue Remedy"? if not then I have know idea?

"Dramamine" is something people take when they get car or motion sickness. You can buy it over the counter at any pharmacy, etc...

"Betadine antiseptic" Is something that you can clean minor wounds with. You can also get this at a pharmacy.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Betadine is iodine did an enjoin person write te original lit coz you can't get iodine here anymore!!

Rather than using a medicinal tablet there are scullcap and valerian herbs which work for travel Sickness/anxietys etc Dorwest


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

Well I feel like an idiot also!!

Adhesive Tape 
Eye Wash 
Pepto -Bismal *?*
Aspirin Buffered (ascriptin)
Robitussin *?*
Bandage Scissors
4 x 4 gauze pads 
Sharp Scissors
Benadryl (antihistamine) *What would you use for on a chi?*
Rolled gauze 
Sterile Dressing
Betadine antiseptic 
Hydrogen Peroxide 3% *?*
Syringes 1cc & 5cc
Blood Stop powder 
Kaopectate *?*
Thermometer
Cotton Balls 
K-Y Jelly *What would you use for on a chi?*
Triple Antibiotic Ointment
Cotton (Rolled) 
Mineral Oil *?*
Tweezers
Cotton swabs (Q-tips) 
Nutra Cal *?*
Vet Wrap
Dramamine *?*
Pedialite *?*
Worm Medicine
Ear cleaner 
Pet Tonic *?*


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Our boy had to have the Benadryl (children's dye free formula) as he sometimes got outdoor allergies or the sneezies. Can also help if they get an allergic reaction to something-although he "brought" me poison ivy (oil was on his coat) twice but it certainly did not affect him! haha!


----------



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

angelbaby said:


> Well I feel like an idiot also!!
> 
> Adhesive Tape
> Eye Wash
> ...


Hope that helps.


----------



## AC/DC Fan (Sep 15, 2010)

angelbaby said:


> Well I feel like an idiot also!!
> 
> Adhesive Tape
> Eye Wash
> ...





You don't have kids yet, huh? 

Adhesive Tape
Eye Wash
Pepto -Bismal ? should read “Bismol”- upset stomach/diarrhea
Aspirin Buffered (ascriptin)
Robitussin ? decongestant-used when she coughed from the tube that was put down her throat when she was spayed
Bandage Scissors
4 x 4 gauze pads
Sharp Scissors
Benadryl (antihistamine) What would you use for on a chi?
Rolled gauze
Sterile Dressing
Betadine antiseptic
Hydrogen Peroxide 3% ?
Syringes 1cc & 5cc
Blood Stop powder
Kaopectate ? for diarrhea
Thermometer
Cotton Balls
K-Y Jelly What would you use for on a chi? To lubricate a thermometer
Triple Antibiotic Ointment
Cotton (Rolled)
Mineral Oil ? works for constipation – maybe other uses
Tweezers
Cotton swabs (Q-tips)
Nutra Cal ? for low blood sugar
Vet Wrap
Dramamine ? motion sickness
Pedialite ? replaces potassium and electrolytes when dog isn’t drinking enough
Worm Medicine
Ear cleaner
Pet Tonic ? No idea!


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

Buford had to take it after reacting poorly to his rabies shot.


----------



## rachellauren (Oct 15, 2008)

hydrogen peroxide also works like an emetic for dogs. (makes them throw up) Macy ate a cherry pit when she was little, and the animal poison control had me give her hydrogen peroxide to make her throw it up.


----------



## lyredragon (Jul 28, 2010)

since chis are so tiny, you should keep popsiclle sticks. You can buy them in a craft store, or as tounge depressers if your chi has an accident and breaks a leg, popsicle sticks are a good makeshift splint, and wrap the leg and the sticks in that self adhesive gause stuff it will stabilize the injury until you can get to the vet.

keep baking soda to help with bee stings

I keep a small vial of everclear (190 proof grain alcohol) instead of betadine, because I don't want staining all over the house.

Keep sandwich or snack bags in there to pick up vomit/feces in case the vet wants to check it. 

battery operated nosehair trimmers are a lifesaver, espcially if you've got a long hair chi. the nosehair trimmer can safely get in between the dogs toes. This is helpful if the dog gets into gum or gets foot infections.

don't forget to put latex/neoprene gloves in there for you! For example, you don't want to get poison ivy or skunk oil or venom on you, but you might need to deal with your dog if he gets into that kind of stuff. 

Oh, I was also thinking you might want to get a soft cloth muzzle. Dogs get bitey when they are really hurt sometimes, and it is just a safety precaution between you and the dog. Hopefully you'll never have to take it out of the kit, but it's better to have it in case you need to restrain an injured and panicky dog.


----------

